# Feral Pigeon pairing



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a rescued feral pigeon. It's hard to find fanciers in my area here in SW Michigan. What pigeons can I look for to get him a mate? 
I suppose it is essential he have a mate to spend his life with, or can he be happy alone?
I have a second pigeon but he's also a male, older and a rescue who will never be releasable. They argue a lot so I keep them separately or the young one picks on my poor old cripple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are happier with a mate. Doesn't matter the breed. He's a rescue, so is he non-releasable?


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

That's correct. He's non releasable. He loves people and would land on them anytime, plus, he seeks comfort and company from people likes to play games etc. I just want to make sure he's "complete" in his happiness.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe another non releasable pigeon will come along who would be a companion for him. Are you sure it is a he? There are birds on here from time to time looking for a good forever home.


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

It's why I ask you guys, the experts. How long can he be "unpaired" and it wouldn't affect his behavior toward other pigeons?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are all different. I think females are harder to pair up if they have been with humans for too long.


----------

